# Awesome Fridges



## MillerTime (Aug 22, 2008)

Do any of you guys have a strictly beverages fridge or a kegerater? Would like to see some pics if you have them!


----------



## Admin (Sep 29, 2009)

Beer and soda no kegerator.


----------



## imported_dakuda (Sep 29, 2009)

I had a kegerator but sold it.  For the space it took up, it was too impractical.


----------



## Huh? (Oct 1, 2009)

It's the same size as a mini fridge right?


----------



## imported_frozenstar (Feb 22, 2010)

I got a mini fridge with soda and beer inside.  A very small fridge.


----------



## can-am-dan (Feb 24, 2010)

frozenstar said:


> I got a mini fridge with soda and beer inside.  A very small fridge.



same here small fridge, i put a full case of 24 bears and soda's in the door and i have a bottle of whine on the bottom rack also with a bottle of Gibson..mmmmmmmmm


----------



## thomask (Jun 8, 2010)

We had a large full size but got a small dorm size under the counter model.

Holds plenty and takes less electric and space.


----------



## mustanggarage (Jun 8, 2010)

over in the lounge part of the main shop I have my fridge and microwave, nothing fancy but I needed a place to keep them and the garbage can and there just wasn't enough room so I built the shelf unit now my Dad doesn't have to bend over to get a soda out either so it has worked out very well.  I built lots of storage into the area for sodas and snacks but I can never seem to keep it stocked dang munchkins sneak off with all my snacks:mad1:


----------



## rustywrangler (Jun 11, 2010)

You have snack rats too huh??????     2 yr old is the worst. He goes shopping in my snack hiding place.


----------



## mustanggarage (Jun 11, 2010)

yeah snackrats, lol, that is a good term for them.  I put a padlock on my jack closet.  that way I can hide stuff.


----------



## Admin (Jun 11, 2010)

rustywrangler said:


> You have snack rats too huh??????     2 yr old is the worst. He goes shopping in my snack hiding place.


That's why I keep my snacks next to things I know she won't like, poison, scary things, my Dad (he's huge and terrifies her).


----------



## LnJsdad (Jun 12, 2010)

Austin said:


> That's why I keep my snacks next to things I know she won't like, poison, scary things, my Dad (he's huge and terrifies her).


 

Sounds like my Brother-in-law.  My kids won't go near him because of his beard and hair.


----------



## thomask (Jun 26, 2010)

mustanggarage said:


> yeah snackrats, lol, that is a good term for them.  I put a padlock on my jack closet.  that way I can hide stuff.



My grandkids work cheap, ice cream is their pay.

My oldest grandson (3 yoa) goes to HD with me all the time. We love to look at the tools. I have been teaching him the names of the tools even at his age.

The other day we were there and he pointed up to this big fellow in line next to us.  He said to the man "screwdriver"  the man was buying.  I said watch this, and I asked my grandson what type it was and he said "phillips".  He was right. Everybody in line smiled.

Grandkids can sure make your day.  Teach them everything you can, they love to learn at that age.


----------



## mustanggarage (Jun 27, 2010)

well my oldest kid is 17 so I hopefully have a while till I have grandkids but I do look forward to them.  that way I can spoil them rotten and send them home like my dad always says.  :thumbsup:


----------



## Admin (Jun 28, 2010)

LnJsdad said:


> Sounds like my Brother-in-law.  My kids won't go near him because of his beard and hair.


My kid is scared of my brother in law for that exact reason, although she's starting to come around.


----------



## can-am-dan (Jul 2, 2010)

hey mustanggarage ...i realy like your setup....been wanting to put microwave in my garage also....looks great..


----------



## thomask (Sep 22, 2010)

Hey, I understand about hiding the goodies. Those little ones are so smart.

Nice set up there too mustanggarage.  I like the cabinet you have there including micro wave.


----------



## mustanggarage (Sep 23, 2010)

thomask said:


> Hey, I understand about hiding the goodies. Those little ones are so smart.
> 
> Nice set up there too mustanggarage.  I like the cabinet you have there including micro wave.



thanks.  when I finished the wall there I did not have enough room to put the trash can beside the fridge anymore so I decided to go vertical.  it makes it a lot easier for my dad to get sodas out too.  I also gained some storage for pop.  worked out well and cost very little to make.  .

the fridge and microwave were leftovers from when I closed my office in utah.  we did not need them here so might as well put them out in the garage.  to be honest I use it mostly to warm up stuff for the dogs.  I spoil them rotten.  :thumbsup:


----------



## thomask (Sep 23, 2010)

mustanggarage,

Great use of the microwave. I bet your dogs enjoy a little warm food on cold Iowa days.  

Just like when you do stuff for the grandkids that's not spoiling, that's just loving em.


----------



## mustanggarage (Sep 23, 2010)

I agree.  I know that many dog owners will say it is a terrible thing to feed "people" food to dogs etc.  but my answer to that is that they are pets.  their life is to be my companions.  if their lifespan is shortened somewhat because of the diet they eat, but they knew they were loved while they lived I will take that trade.  and they do not come in the house so I don't have to worry about them begging at the table or anything like that.  we bring the leftovers to the garage and if they have been in the fridge awhile I nuke it and mix it with their dry dog food.  they love it.


----------



## eddie85 (Oct 28, 2010)

Got to have a case of beer in it for me and lads while we work on my impreza.


----------



## siddle (May 10, 2011)

My fridge in the garage has the freezer on top. It is a white westinghouse. Last winter the freezer wouldn't freeze, it worked good all summer. Now the weather is getting cold the freezer isn't freezing again.


----------



## janellelk (May 26, 2011)

What a cute idea!  We just have our freezer in our garage..


----------



## siddle (May 30, 2011)

Try that out. Bring your Fridge to your garage.


----------



## havasu (May 30, 2011)

I saw recently that Lowe's Hardware Store now sells a fridge with the same diamond plate and paint sceme as the Gladiator garage cabinets. Kind of pricy, but sure would look good in a garage!


----------



## CumminsGift (Jul 15, 2011)

I think that it would be cool to have an old restored fridge in mine.... There is a show on the discovery channel or history channel that is called restoration . . . 
They take old stuff and restore it. Stuff like fridges, old gas pumps and such... so cool


----------



## mustanggarage (Aug 18, 2011)

here in our small town we have a distributor for coca cola.  it is one of the major distributors in the midwest so they are a big part of the local economy.  we even have a coca cola day festival every fall.  anyway at our local car show last weekend they were auctioning off a coke machine that they had installed speakers and a car am fm cd player into.  I think it would be cool to have something like that in my shop.  I bought 20 bucks worth of tickets so I am keeping my fingers crossed.:nos:


----------



## thomask (Aug 18, 2011)

Hey now,  that is some kinda COOL TUNES there.

Please get us a pic.

:thumbsup:


----------



## imported_MRB (Aug 25, 2011)

Have a under counter wine cooler fridge which can hold soda pop as well as beer bottles and cans. Don't know where the optional shelving came from for cans and non wine bottles but came with the house and this is what we have. It is kind of cool.

http://www.vikingrange.com/consumer/products/product.jsp?id=prod150221#product-overview

House also came with one of these. Even more cool when you have 30 plus folks over for a BBQ.

http://www.vikingrange.com/consumer/products/product.jsp?id=prod10850298


----------



## thomask (Aug 27, 2011)

Hey MRB, Show us some pics of your beverage area...


----------

